# Hi



## Givingone (9 mo ago)

Hi, I am a confident but broken separated guy. I would like to learn - if possible - from the treads here on TAM and maybe get some advice.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Welcome. I expect you will find others here who have walked in your shoes & built a new life. Best wishes.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Welcome to TAM!


----------

